# Swarm Traps: Hanging or Fixed?



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I've never let a trap hang free, but I suspect it would be a problem for festooning (drawing comb well) and for the entrance re-orienting. But maybe someone who's tried it has had good luck.


----------



## Hoskee (Nov 1, 2008)

I hang old rotten hives (without frames) from ropes as high in trees as I can throw a rope. A rotten hole is the entrance and I nail plywood to the top and bottom. Some are also covered with black plastic garbage bags to make them extra dark. My tree bait hives catch swarms every year. I try to pull them up tight against the branch so they don't swing in the wind but a little bit of movement doesn't seem to prevent them from being used. I check them every couple days because without frames swarms that move in will build wild comb quickly.

Hoskee


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I continue to just place my traps in easy to service, minimum labor spots. Last year great success was achieved on decks, picnic tables, garden walls, bee stands, car roofs, woodpiles. No climbing, no ladders, no ropes, no risk.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I build shelves that I hang on trees and poles. I'm foundationless so plumb is critical for me. I use a black bungee cord to hold traps on the shelf. I've also used odfrank's approach with success. I removed bees from a gas tank of an abandoned truck in a pasture two years ago. Last year a swarm moved into a trap resting on the roof of the truck.


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I too use foundation less frames. I hang mine in trees ~ 4.5 feet off the ground. I then use a light grade ratchet strap to hold it on the tree. It blows my mind how quickly a swarm can construct comb inside the trap. I have also caught swarms with traps setting on our outdoor garden sink (~3.5 feet). If there are bees in the area set your traps where ever you want. If you set them in varied locations you will find a pattern that works for you. It is like fishing, find a pattern, then repeat. Man I am getting excited about May, and June!


----------

